# Shellac over Tung Oil???



## JimT (Nov 12, 2007)

I should probably start with a disclaimer… finishing is not my thing, in fact I wish I didn't have to do it. With that said, I've completed a small project made entirely from Brazilian Cherry and have coated it with one coat of Tung Oil. It looks great but I'd like to add a little more protection and a little more sheen, can I apply shellac over the tung oil once the tung oil has dried completely? 
Thanks, Jim


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes. Shellac can be used over any undercoating once it has cured. Give the tung oil 24 to 72 hours, depending on the temperature, to cure and topcoat it with shellac.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I would caution one thing… It may take even more time for the Tung Oil to cure if you live in a high humidity area. Here in Florida I give it several days….


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

I would say a couple of weeks. Tung oil takes time to dry completely, specially on endgrain areas


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

IMHO - I'd let Tung Oil cure at least a week before applying the top finish…..better safe than sorry.


----------



## JimT (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies guys… I applied the Tung oil three days ago and its almost finished "leeching" from the end grain. Like everyone suggested, I'll give it another 4 or 5 days and see what the shellac looks like on top. I'll post some pictures too, thanks again for all the help.
Jim


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

yep, just re-read today that Shellac can go over anything but wax.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I would allow the oil 1 week at least. If you are keeping it in a cool basement or garage to dry, better go two.

A finish that releases will be the epitome of frustration.


----------



## SSS (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for all this info. Wondering about some related advice for a mahogany butcher block table (not endgrain). I want to finish it with a few coats of tung oil and wonder if I could do a coat of Carnuba wax on top of that for additional protection from heavy use - any thoughts about whether this is a good idea?


----------



## pastorglen (Jan 13, 2011)

This is what's great about this site! Almost 3 years later and this information is STILL good scoop. Thanks, LJs!!


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I use BLO under my shellac on some projects. I am trying to finish up a box that will use one coat of BLO, 3 coats of shellac and 2 finish coats of wipe on polyurethane. The only complaint I have with BLO is that it will turn lighter woods darker so I am careful what I use it on. The box I mentioned above is made from Red Oak, Walnut and Red Cedar. The BLO turned the Red Oak into a beautiful golden color, the walnut and Cedar a bit darker. I haven't applied the poly yet but the BLO and Shellac finish makes the colors jump out in a beautiful contrast. I am hoping with the Poly being clear satin it will really set off the colors this being the first time using this combination of finishes. I also lightly rub down with a 3M finishing pad between each coat.


----------

